# Any One Know This Guy?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks serious about his barbecue, looks like he is in the zone so to speak. Or is that confusion.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a big dude, hope I don't get a butt beating out of this.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

don't know who he is, but he looks like someone took the
ugly stick to him.



Twice.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> don't know who he is, but he looks like someone took the
> ugly stick to him.
> 
> 
> ...



No, he fell out of the ugly tree and didn't miss a branch!


----------



## allie (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm gonna guess here and say it's Witt?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 30, 2006)

That guy looks familar I had a hard time getting past the awsome looking ribs......butt he is ugly...looks like he hit every tree in the ugly forest..


----------



## allie (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## bigwheel (Aug 30, 2006)

Well that fella looks purty hairy sorta like the old Texas Rib Ranger..aka Billy Milroy.  My main concern be some that armpit or back hair would fall into the groceries. I would insist he not wear the wife beater shirt if it was up to me.  Just thinking out loud here of course. 

bigwheel




			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> He looks serious about his barbecue, looks like he is in the zone so to speak. Or is that confusion.


----------



## Griff (Aug 30, 2006)

big

I gotta agree with you. I had the same thought. Cooks should not be wearing wife beater shirts. 

Griff


----------



## Wittdogs B (Aug 31, 2006)

I suppose you want him to wear a hair net and 
beard guard too?    
I guess his wife has not finished making his bbq shirts yet.  

I don't know, there is something about him that makes me... oops, better stop there


----------



## Griff (Aug 31, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> I suppose you want him to wear a hair net and
> beard guard too?
> I guess his wife has not finished making his bbq shirts yet.
> 
> I don't know, there is something about him that makes me... oops, better stop there



Oh, now I get it, that's your old man. No beard guard, no hair net, no problem but put a shirt on the man when he cooks. Just my two cents.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Aug 31, 2006)

My .02 is that both of you guys are jealous but for different reasons…I know it doesn’t get warm enough in Alaska for Griff to wear the tank top…and BW we all know that you need protection on your neck cuz it is red enough……..
[smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Griff (Aug 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My .02 is that both of you guys are jealous but for different reasons…I know it doesn’t get warm enough in Alaska for Griff to wear the tank top…and BW we all know that you need protection on your neck cuz it is red enough……..
> [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]



Touche.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 31, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> I have to wonder though, if there is a direct correlation between the looks of the cook and the quality of the que...
> 
> Some of the best que I have ever had, has come from some of the fugliest looking people...



If that's the case, mine must taste like $hit!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't know who this is, but I do sit and read all these posts about how ugly and hairy he is, how he's been beaten with ugly sticks etc...

Then I nearly laugh out loud at what people would say about each and every one of you, us, myself included. Maybe you're GQ material, but I know I'm not, nor would I want to be. I guess it just seems oddly funny to me on how people can rag on and degrade a fellow que-r and not post their own CURRENT picture beside and along with their gripes about how "ugly" this guy is and prove how wonderful they are.

Ya'll have got my curiosity up on how you look. Come on post some pics of yourselves to defend your claims on how ugly this guy actually is.

Prior note:  It's common knowledge that people with beards are only trying to cover an ugly mug......LOL [smilie=eek2.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn! ya caught me!!!!!!!! LMAO 

 I'm the one in the white wife beater "T"... in defense before I get attacked, this was back in June this year and it was for a family reunion that had a "REDNECK/HILLBILLY" theme. ...

Oh! BTW..... that's a 186 lb. hog that's just fallin' off the bones after 12 and 1/2 hours of 220 degrees of red oak and shag bark hickory smoke!


----------



## Griff (Aug 31, 2006)

Joe

My avatar is a current picture. And the only thing my beard hides is a couple extra chins.

Griff


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 31, 2006)

careful Griff now we both are under the scrutiny of all the beautiful people!    

 :ROFL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 1, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I don't know who this is, but I do sit and read all these posts about how ugly and hairy he is, how he's been beaten with ugly sticks etc...
> 
> Then I nearly laugh out loud at what people would say about each and every one of you, us, myself included. Maybe you're GQ material, but I know I'm not, nor would I want to be. I guess it just seems oddly funny to me on how people can rag on and degrade a fellow que-r and not post their own CURRENT picture beside and along with their gripes about how "ugly" this guy is and prove how wonderful they are.
> 
> ...



There is a thread here somewhere where we posted pics for all to laugh at.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey_Joe":1nwh2kay]I don't know who this is, but I do sit and read all these posts about how ugly and hairy he is, how he's been beaten with ugly sticks etc...
> 
> Then I nearly laugh out loud at what people would say about each and every one of you, us, myself included. Maybe you're GQ material, but I know I'm not, nor would I want to be. I guess it just seems oddly funny to me on how people can rag on and degrade a fellow que-r and not post their own CURRENT picture beside and along with their gripes about how "ugly" this guy is and prove how wonderful they are.
> 
> ...



There is a thread here somewhere where we posted pics for all to laugh at.[/quote:1nwh2kay]
Notice how he didn't tell you where the thread was?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeppers..the lady doth protest too much methinks.   

bigwheel




			
				wdroller said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unity (Sep 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Joe
> 
> My avatar is a current picture. And the only thing my beard hides is a couple extra chins.
> 
> Griff


Griff and I (and our wives) had a long discussion and came to the clear, inescapable conclusion that we're chick magnets.  

We both wear beards to sorta blunt the effect, to give all those potentially magnetizable chicks more of a sporting chance. It's only fair.

--John  8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 1, 2006)

Personally I keep my goatee long to catch and save any Q that misses my mouth!....  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] 

oh and obviously for something for my wife and kids to keep tugging on.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 1, 2006)

TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!

 All that gripin' about how ugly that guy is/was and the only ones to post pictures of themselves are the ones that had NOTHING bad to say about the guy.

TOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 1, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how he didn't tell you where the thread was? [/quote:3ghyti6a]

I may be crazy but I'm not stupid!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2006)

Well after a little bit of searching...I found out what mr GQ nick looks like........  

http://img209.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 227xi.smil


ps....I know how much you guys love the slideshows. :twisted:


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u

found that posting thread..... but most of the pictures are dead links


----------

